# تسويق المنتدي



## ezzzak (20 ديسمبر 2005)

يا جماعه انا عندي اقتراح عايز اقوله من فتره بس مش عارف ليه دايما بنساه 

احنا طبعا منقدرش ننكر المجهود الرائع والكبير الي كلكم قايمين بيه وخصوصا ماي روك 

لكن في حاجه مهمه احنا عايزين المنتدي يكون في اعضاء كتير عشان يكون مثمر 

وربنا يبارك في الاعضاء الموجودين كلهم كلهم ليهم مجهود حلو بالذات جومانا وانطون وكيرو 

وانسانيه  وكل المجموعه عشان خايف انسي حد 

وكمان حبايبي المشرفين 

لكن 

عشان المنتدي يكون مثمر يكون في اعضاء كتير انا بقترح اننا نفكر ازاي نوصل لاكبر عدد ممكن من الاعضاء

عشان منتدانا يكبر ويثمر مستني اشوف اقتراحتكم وارائكم ازاي نجذب اعضاء للمنتدي 

وربنا يبارككم جميعا

ايزاك


----------



## My Rock (20 ديسمبر 2005)

انا من افكاري هو ان نعمل توقيع للموقع على شكل صورة و رابط, و من ثم يتم التسجيل في منتديات اخرى و المشاركة فيها, و الاعضاء حتوصلوا الى المنتدى عن طريق التوقيع

شئ ثاني, ممكن دعوة الاصدقاء كما فعل مينا, فهو سبب دعوة اعضاء كثيرة بالمنتدى

كمان ممكن على البالتالك يمكن نشر وصلة الموقع في الغرف المسيحية


سلام و نعمة


----------



## Michael (20 ديسمبر 2005)

طب ولية لا نجمع كل ايميلات الناس المسيحية ونبعتلهم توقيع خاص بالمنتدى على الايميل الخاص بهم 
والى مش عاوز اى ايميل يجى من المنتدى دة لية فقط يرسل لنا رسالة ونحذف ايميلة من قاعدة بياناتنا
ودة كان برضة اقتراح عندى كنت عاوز اقولة


----------



## †gomana† (20 ديسمبر 2005)

اقتراحاتكم جميلة اوى اوى

وبالذات اقتراح ماى روك وايزاك 

بس ممكن حاجة انكم ممكن تعملوا اعلان وتدعوا الناس اللى فى منتديات تانية

بس انا نفسى توسعوا وتكبروا فى منتديات المنتدى

كبروا اكتر وانتوا هتلاقوا اقبال كبير اوى فى المواضيع

بس انا ليا عندكم طلب ومكسوفة اقوله 

ان المنتدى فى ناس كتير مش بتحب تشارك فيه عشان بتعرضوا مشاكل وتحكوا فى مواضيع اسلامية 

يعنى ليه مايكوتنش منتدى مسيحى عالمى بس

يعنى مش يضم مسيحى ومسلم .... كدة تحس انك مش مرتاح كدة فى بيتك تحس ان فى ناس تانية غريبة موجودة معاك

ده رايى وسامحونى انى قلته ... معلش بقى 

يعنى عندنا فى وان واى لو واحد دخل يشارك وقال كلام مالوش دعوة زى الاخ انت مين ؟؟ لما دخل يهاجم بالكلام معانا ده على طول بيتحذف عضويته وبيتوقف وبيحذروه طبعا 

انما انا حسيت انكم مش عملتوا حاجة ... معلش سامحونى...

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## ezzzak (21 ديسمبر 2005)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> انا من افكاري هو ان نعمل توقيع للموقع على شكل صورة و رابط, و من ثم يتم التسجيل في منتديات اخرى و المشاركة فيها, و الاعضاء حتوصلوا الى المنتدى عن طريق التوقيع
> 
> شئ ثاني, ممكن دعوة الاصدقاء كما فعل مينا, فهو سبب دعوة اعضاء كثيرة بالمنتدى
> 
> ...




طيب نظبط صوره حلوه وعليها كلمتين مختصرين علي المنتدي 

ونعمل قايمه باشهر المواقع القبطيه ونشوف نقدر ازاي نعمل الاعلان بتاعنا المواقع دي


----------



## ezzzak (21 ديسمبر 2005)

MichaelMagdy قال:
			
		

> طب ولية لا نجمع كل ايميلات الناس المسيحية ونبعتلهم توقيع خاص بالمنتدى على الايميل الخاص بهم
> والى مش عاوز اى ايميل يجى من المنتدى دة لية فقط يرسل لنا رسالة ونحذف ايميلة من قاعدة بياناتنا
> ودة كان برضة اقتراح عندى كنت عاوز اقولة




الاقتراح ده لو اتفقنا مع بعض الجروبات اننا نبعت لاعضاء الجروبات دي ايميل 

فيه رابط للمنتدي بتاعنا وكمان كلمتين حلوين عنه دي فكره عظيمه


----------



## ezzzak (21 ديسمبر 2005)

شكرا جومانه علي فكرتك الجميله دي ربنا يباركك 

بالنسبه لموضوع المسلمين فافتكر ان المنتدي ده ممكن يكون سبب في معرفه المسيح 

للناس دي وكمان بيدينا مساحه اننا نرد علي الاتهمات الي بتوجه لينا 

اما من ناحيه اذا كان في مضايقات فا افتكر ان اغلب المسلمين الي بيدخلو بيدخلو منتدي 

حوارات الاديان ومبيفكروش في حاجه غير انه يكتبو كلام سواء رد علي اسئله 

او بيكتبو اسئله وعايزين اجابات ليها 

وربنا يباركك


----------



## My Rock (21 ديسمبر 2005)

طيب انا بعمل كم صورة حلوة و انزلها بمثابة توقيع


----------



## †gomana† (21 ديسمبر 2005)

*ربنا يبارك تعبك 

ويبارك كل الادمن والمشرفين يارب*


----------



## MARSHIEL (22 ديسمبر 2005)

جميع الافكار جميلة
لكن فكرت جميع الاميلات
وبث الرسائل  عليها
احسن
يبارك الرب عملنا ويعوضنا

سلام ونعمة


----------



## Coptic Man (26 ديسمبر 2005)

*وانا عليا ها اجبلك اسماء المنتديات المسيحية 

والجروبات 

الرب يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## ezzzak (27 ديسمبر 2005)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *وانا عليا ها اجبلك اسماء المنتديات المسيحية
> 
> والجروبات
> 
> الرب يبارك خدمتكم*




يلا شد حيلك والرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## antoon refaat (27 ديسمبر 2005)

ezzzak قال:
			
		

> يا جماعه انا عندي اقتراح عايز اقوله من فتره بس مش عارف ليه دايما بنساه
> 
> احنا طبعا منقدرش ننكر المجهود الرائع والكبير الي كلكم قايمين بيه وخصوصا ماي روك
> 
> ...


 يا اخوه المنتديات لازم تتحد واظن المنتدس كله شاف الرساله اللي بعتها اللي هي بتاعه الاستهتار بالمسيحيه يا جماعه المسيحيه والمنتديات لازم تتحد


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2005)

الصور


----------



## ezzzak (27 ديسمبر 2005)

عمل رائع my rock 

ايه رائيك نعمل تصويت علي الصور وناخد رائي الاعضاء كلهم


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2005)

فكرة رائعة...


----------

